# What did i hook?



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Super late in the season for alligator gar i put in a ton of effort to get to an area i knew had big gar in my kayak. 
had two shots at just a freak of a alligator gar near 8 foot but she was too smart for me. ended up hooking a mystery fish that grabbed my slice of common carp and then took it through an underwater tree.
Going to keep trying to catch the gar just going to move where where I'm targeting them in the state of Texas. 
if i can't catch them anymore due to the night time temps i will switch over to targeting big catfish on the same rivers i fish for gar.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

*What weight braid do you use?*

I saw your video of you catching that catfish. I noticed you were using a Penn spinning reel that looks similar to the reel I have. I have a Penn Sargus 6000. It looks the same size as the one you were using. What weight braid were you using? Did you use a Fluorocarbon Leader? I fish surf but those Cats and Gars can Pull as much as a Bull Red or Shark. I enjoy watching your fishing videos, keep up the good work.

Thanks


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Rawpower said:


> I saw your video of you catching that catfish. I noticed you were using a Penn spinning reel that looks similar to the reel I have. I have a Penn Sargus 6000. It looks the same size as the one you were using. What weight braid were you using? Did you use a Fluorocarbon Leader? I fish surf but those Cats and Gars can Pull as much as a Bull Red or Shark. I enjoy watching your fishing videos, keep up the good work.
> 
> Thanks


that reel is a Penn fierce II 8000 it has 130# braid on it for gar, unfortunately the bait runner drag doesn't go nearly low enough for gar to run with the bait without dropping it.
i actually had a sargus 7000 that i used for gar for years and years and fished everything from 30-50# mono to 65-100# braid on it. they are good reels
65 or 80# braid is about perfect for most offshore species depending on if you are anchored or land bases ect.
i was using 130# 7 strand wire for the gar and managed to hook that kitty kat. here in just a few weeks my leaders are going to be either 50 or 80# mono leaders for catfish using the same mainline, but will switch my baits over to gizzards and live perch to keep the gar off my baits, since they will most likely be too cold to eat them anyway and will just chew and chew on them


----------

